# (For anyone who cares) It's Naruto's birthday



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought it was pretty cool his birthday is today. I know it's a little late to be posting this, seeing as it may not be 10/10 for some people, but it is for me. So sorry about that.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahaha, we were dicussing that at the anime club, today~

 I don't watch a lot of Naruto, but I guess I sort of like his character. Um, I suppose, "Happy Birthday!"


----------



## surskitty (Oct 11, 2008)

If we're talking about fictional characters' birthdays now, I'm sure Xanxus could totally beat up Naruto.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 11, 2008)

You have a Anime Club, too? Cool. Ours is mostly Pokemon freaks. The leader doesn't actually like Pokemon.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 11, 2008)

Believe it!


----------



## Darksong (Oct 11, 2008)

^ Catchphrase died.

But I care! When I saw the title, I thought my sister had made it XD I didn't actually know that some one else knew.

That was yesterday, but I can still post, right?

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 13, 2008)

I knew waaay beforehand because I've got this Naruto calendar.

And not to spoil your fun, but say "Not-So-Happy Birthday" on the twenty-seventh of October beacuse it's OROCHIMARU'S BIRTHDAY.

How old is he again? XD


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

He's 16 now, I think.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NARUTO ilu <333333333


----------



## Ayame (Oct 15, 2008)

It was my dog's birthday, too.
(Late.)


----------



## Ayame (Oct 15, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> I knew waaay beforehand because I've got this Naruto calendar.
> 
> And not to spoil your fun, but say "Not-So-Happy Birthday" on the twenty-seventh of October beacuse it's OROCHIMARU'S BIRTHDAY.
> 
> How old is he again? XD


Like, fifty-four?


----------



## Adnan (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Naruto!

You rock xD


----------

